# READ in Browser



## georgepohl (Jan 7, 2013)

Kindle 8.9 with Silk browser
Trying to READ in browser
Using Overdrive software to access Mid York public library system
Apps > Silk browser to get Overdrive Bookshelf
In Bookshelf is displayed the book "Under The Gun" by Hannah Jayne
The top tab shows "Download Kindle Book"
Bottom tab shows " Read in your Browser"
Tapping the bottom tab, but nothing happens.
Have been assured by a MidYork tech that I can read E-books from the browser.
Am stymied by failure to READ from browser.
George


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You probably can from a PC. Downloading books to a Kindle device is a bit different, and access to downloads is probably handled differently. Is there a reason you don't want to use the Overdrive app?



The one below is for original Fires, the one above for the others:


What happens when you tap on "Download Your Kindle Book?" Is the book in your Downloads?

I think you have the HD model? Or is it the HDX?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Why don't you just download it?

I think 'read in your browser' refers to the 'cloud reader' which is probably not available for the Silk Browser.  It's for Firefox, Chrome, IE, etc.  

Also, if you're reading via the browser, you have to have a connection.  If you just download it, you don't.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

George, 

sorry, upon rereading it, I see from your post that you are using the Overdrive app?

What format book are you trying to read?

Betsy


----------



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

I have read in browser with overdrive. I bookmark the page so I can return to it. I have the app, but can't figure out how to use it.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

When I got library books over a year ago, I would just download the book in Kindle format. I would follow the directions for getting the book. I make sure the kindle is on, that WiFi is on, & the book would show up on my Kindle like any other book.


----------



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

That's the best way, of course. But for a while there, my overdrive didn't have the kindle option available, I have no idea why. I tried the epub option, but couldn't get it to work for me. That's why I tried the app, which I also couldn't figure out. Nothing like technology for making me feel stupid.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Did you get Overdrive from the Amazon App Store?

Betsy


----------



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes, I did get it through the Amazon app store. I'll give it another try, maybe uninstall and reinstall it.  Btw, my autocorrect turned epub into spin in my previous post. Computers are mysterious things sometimes.


----------

